# Madone Framesets



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

Which of the new Madones are available as a frameset only. I have all the components, just looking to get a frame. Can any of the paint schemes be purchased as a frame only, or are there certain ones only. What about P1 - is it available on a frameset only purchase?

Thanks!

Bill


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Talk to your LTD any purchase needs to go through them in any event. I think any of the 6 (Pro/Performance) or 5 (Pro/Performance) series frames are available. Not sure of the cost.

Or shoot Trek an email, they will respond.

Just make sure you have the bearings for the bottom bracket and headset. Both are available, but the new Madones do not take a standard BB (The bearing itself is standard to your Crankset, but it is not encased in a cup). The upper HS bearing is a standard CaneCreek which you can get at any LBS, but the lower oversized bearing is non-standard and is supplied by Trek.


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks zac!


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

Just picked up a 5.2 Pro Fit - Frame Only... When my local shop was inquiring with Trek, they were told the 5.2's or the 6.9's - Pro or Performance Fit - were the models available as a Frame Set Purchase. They do limit which colors are available, unless you buck up for Project One.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

garbec said:


> Just picked up a 5.2 Pro Fit - Frame Only... When my local shop was inquiring with Trek, they were told the 5.2's or the 6.9's - Pro or Performance Fit - were the models available as a Frame Set Purchase. They do limit which colors are available, unless you buck up for Project One.


I'm pretty sure you allude to this, but for clarification: when getting frameset only you are either getting a Black (5 series) frame or a Red (6 series) frame. There is no difference between a 6.9 and a 6.5 other than a small label and color options, likewise between the 5.2 and 5.5.


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

For whatever it's worth, the in house Trek rep told my shop a 5.2 or a 6.9. As much as there is no difference between the 5.2 and 5.5 and I originally requested a 5.5, Trek would not ship a 5.5 as a frame only. Not sure why??? But a 5.2 was the only of the Black Series available as a frame and it is designated as such with a 5.2 label. 

The stock colors are the same between the 5.2 and 5.5 Pro. Originally, they were reluctant to ship my first color choice, but ultimately conceded and sent my request. Paint quality leaves a little to be desired, but either way it's going to be a nice build.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

garbec said:


> For whatever it's worth, the in house Trek rep told my shop a 5.2 or a 6.9. As much as there is no difference between the 5.2 and 5.5 and I originally requested a 5.5, Trek would not ship a 5.5 as a frame only. Not sure why??? But a 5.2 was the only of the Black Series available as a frame and it is designated as such with a 5.2 label.


Thanks. And curious isn't it.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

If you don't mind telling, what was the price for the frameset?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn, I'd sure want those painted Aeolus wheelset too fwiw. 

Too bad you can't get a wheelset in the color choice if you don't spring for a full bike via P1 right? 

Otherwise, I'd consider getting either the wheel or frame first. In time though.


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

MSRP is $2,999....


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

Looks like a 52cm - 5.5 Pro Fit, never built - frame only just went up on ebay for a great price... maybe you can get a 5.5 frameset???


----------

